# What are your personal Phil top ten shitty moments of the past few years?



## rizlajizzla (May 9, 2018)

Let's semi-arbitrarily say since moving to the tacky little McMansion in Washington State. 

So, in my humble opinion, which is, incidentally, correct, the master list of shit baggery is, in no particular order, 

1.  Threatening an 11 year old child with violence
2.  Literally saying that since Kat had cooked all day the previous day, she could then do what she wanted
3.  Sliding unambiguously into admitting he won't play unless paid.  (That has been implied for donkey's years, but now he is straight up saying it.)
4.  The Great Leanna Tizzy and how he suffered through it, poor lil guy.  



Spoiler: Hail, El Crimson King










5.  Him talking about using escorts.  Fuck you Phil.  Escorts have real jobs that require skill and to be entertaining.  You know nothing about any of that.

And I reserve my last 5 spots.  Imma rip them off from your good ideas and then add them later & say they were mine.  Plus I am still working on my first cup of the morning.


----------



## Haunter (May 9, 2018)

rizlajizzla said:


> Plus I am still working on my first cup of the morning.



:Y I just want you to know: a particular poster has used this excuse a couple times in this sub-forum X)



Bryan Dunn said:


> Edit: sorry for triple posting. I'm just waking up going through the thread lol





Bryan Dunn said:


> Its 8-10am right now, relax and have your coffee like everyone else waking up to the fun in the US.


----------



## rizlajizzla (May 9, 2018)

Haunter said:


> :Y I just want you to know: a particular poster has used this excuse a couple times in this sub-forum X)



Oh dear.  Do I need to edit myself?


----------



## Haunter (May 9, 2018)

rizlajizzla said:


> Oh dear.  Do I need to edit myself?



 Just a joke. A harmless, legitimate excuse is now tainted because of Stupid. Innocently stepping in some Bryan leftovers is kinda funny, ya know? 

I'll try to post something serious in this thread when it's not so terribly early


----------



## rizlajizzla (May 9, 2018)

Haunter said:


> Just a joke. A harmless, legitimate excuse is now tainted because of Stupid. Innocently stepping in some Bryan leftovers is kinda funny, ya know?
> 
> I'll try to post something serious in this thread when it's not so terribly early



Sweet friend, either you just had a stroke or I did.  But having said that, I make Parkourdude references like it's 2015.  I wonder if a gibberish bit of word soup could take off as a Phil meme, just to add some beautiful Dadaism to the day.

Phil Burnell:  he drinks the juice, motherfuckers!  Twice in a week.
Darksydetumbledryer
#leannaatemybaby
If you want a good tickle, call Tevin and ask for cheese.
DSP circumnavigates it!
Burnell the cheesebuckler.
Darksyde McDarkface for Supreme Uberstromfucker


----------



## DarkSoulsPhil (May 9, 2018)

I dont rate those shitty moments. I honestly believe the shitty moments of Phils career has been how he treated friends and partners. Specifically:

1. Waking a sick Leanna to make him food
2. Throwing John Rambo and the rest of Project 7 under the bus professionally and personally

The rest of his time on youtube is bumbling through his own messes, but moments of being a genuine shitty bloke? Just those.


----------



## James Smith (May 9, 2018)

John and Howard hurt me!
I've got to go wake Leanna up to make me dinner.
Next time they're to give her a pill and leave her somewhere.
The planets have aligned, I'm not doing Project 7. No I won't refund the money; I used it... to pay my BIIIlls!
They want me to say Vidar is doing something when I don't even know what Vidar is doing!


----------



## rizlajizzla (May 9, 2018)

DarkSoulsPhil said:


> I dont rate those shitty moments. I honestly believe the shitty moments of Phils career has been how he treated friends and partners. Specifically:
> 
> 1. Waking a sick Leanna to make him food
> 2. Throwing John Rambo and the rest of Project 7 under the bus professionally and personally
> ...



Good points.




SoapQueen1 said:


> John and Howard hurt me!
> I've got to go wake Leanna up to make me dinner.
> Next time they're to give her a pill and leave her somewhere.
> The planets have aligned, I'm not doing Project 7. No I won't refund the money; I used it... to pay my BIIIlls!
> They want me to say Vidar is doing something when I don't even know what Vidar is doing!


----------



## KingjadVCMP (May 9, 2018)

When someone in stream attempted to get Phil to make an effort cooking normal dinners in his life by sharing their brother had recently died but even he still managed to make basic meals despite his grief, Phil instantly went on the offensive and seemed to suggest he was lying his brother actually died and was just trying to make Phil look bad.

Most of his regular viewers were appalled.


----------



## The Ancestor (May 9, 2018)

I'd say him telling his fans to 'mess with someone until they can't do anything on their account' during a MKX stream in 2015 is up there. He tried to double down on twitter that nothing will happen to him, but them Machinima favorited a tweet regarding it, and next thing you know he made a video 'apologizing', where he blamed the guy for provoking him.


----------



## James Smith (May 9, 2018)

KingjadVCMP said:


> Most of his regular viewers were appalled.


That can't possibly be true! The whole chat was calling the guy names and siding with DSP clearly!

Or at least that's what DSP somehow perceived.


----------



## rizlajizzla (May 9, 2018)

KingjadVCMP said:


> When someone in stream attempted to get Phil to make an effort cooking normal dinners in his life by sharing their brother had recently died but even he still managed to make basic meals despite his grief, Phil instantly went on the offensive and seemed to suggest he was lying his brother actually died and was just trying to make Phil look bad.
> 
> Most of his regular viewers were appalled.



That's going on my list.  That is really fucking low.


----------



## ZehnBoat (May 9, 2018)

basically anytime DSP threw someone under the bus
panda lee
the guy who talked about his dead brother
his old friends
and especially the company that gave him the chair

a company goes out of buisness and his only response was WELL AT LEAST I GOT THE CHAIR ARF ARF ARF ARF
fucking hell, panda could have died in the hospital and DSP would have been like  AT LEAST SHE COULD HAVE MADE ME DINNER BEFORE SHE DIED THAT BITCH


----------



## Wurstbrot (May 9, 2018)

KingjadVCMP said:


> When someone in stream attempted to get Phil to make an effort cooking normal dinners in his life by sharing their brother had recently died but even he still managed to make basic meals despite his grief, Phil instantly went on the offensive and seemed to suggest he was lying his brother actually died and was just trying to make Phil look bad.
> 
> Most of his regular viewers were appalled.



The most :autism: part of it was how Phil claimed he just wants attention and says he's better than Phil. If he wants to show his e-dick because he can manage the brother's death, he should start his own livestream to tell the world.

For me this was the lowest point he ever went, until someone tickles my memory-thingy.


----------



## Tanti-Fanti (May 9, 2018)

-Calling Tevin a "Hemmeroid" and going on a 10 minute rant about him on stream because he's fucking jealous of a guy who's more entertaining than him. Also, realizing Tevin had his face in one of his buttons and freaking out to change that.

-Dumping BSV and realizing he fucked up as he was his major paycheck

-Anything he says about Kat. Just anything. It's gold.

-The dead brother incident really shows how much of a piece of human garbage he is.

-The Pokemon Moon play-through is filled with comedy gold with major fucks up when the game literally tells you what to do, crying about loosing when having an unbalanced team, and during the stream he told his audience how they were lazy and that's why people weren't showing up to see him. (When in reality he thought he could ride off one of the most popular Nintendo games)


----------



## Haunter (May 9, 2018)

SoapQueen1 said:


> That can't possibly be true! The whole chat was calling the guy names and siding with DSP clearly!
> 
> Or at least that's what DSP somehow perceived.



IIRC, DSP's chat was initially offering their condolences to WarDog Leader. But once DSP got pissy about his story, they turned on him.

___________

The hard thing about choosing 'top ten shitty moments' of DSP is the same thing that makes him such a great lolcow. He simply puts out so much material. It gets to be difficult keeping the more grandiose shitty moments from eclipsing those smaller, but no less shitty moments.

The past five months, starting in January, has been a particularly highwater mark for grandiose shitty moments:

The Doxening: Turning on his forum users to defend BSV, and then turning on BSV, going so far as to 'accidentally' reset his stream's top cheer board, wiping BSV's name off his Twitch page.

The Escort Saga: His blackmailer is exposed by Kiwi Farms reeee: neger, only to declare Kiwi Farms as the next incarnation of the Detractor Hivemind.

Kat: Anything involved with Kat. The reveal video would be the grandiose shit nugget, but there's so many little nuggets scattered around, too. Like how Phil released the Kat reveal video on the same exact date as the Leanna reveal video.


----------



## Done (May 10, 2018)

Haunter said:


> :Y I just want you to know: a particular poster has used this excuse a couple times in this sub-forum X)


That's when he got his 1st permaban lmao.


----------



## rizlajizzla (May 10, 2018)

Haunter said:


> IIRC, DSP's chat was initially offering their condolences to WarDog Leader. But once DSP got pissy about his story, they turned on him.
> 
> ___________
> 
> ...



I agree. I think he has gotten shittier over 2018.  Now he is flat out admitting that he ain't doing jackshit unless he gets directly paid.


----------



## samovski (May 11, 2018)

The only thing that really sticks out to me atm is when he started low-key shit-talking Leanna, Howard and John during his last fundraiser. It was completely unprovoked and unnecessary. Usually the things he does comes off as things he thinks is funny (they're not but it at least appears he finds it so). This though, just came across as petty and malicious.

Talking about how he'd never had someone he loved who loved him and looked out for each other. How the idea of confrontation gives "some people" panic attacks just legit made me angry at the time. As if somehow it was her fault, like she had a panic attack to disrupt his important playthrough of whatever shitty game he was playing. It wouldn't have been so bad but he was making it sound like he's always up for a scrap, ready to verbally or physically beat anyone down. 5 minutes earlier though he'd avoided a legit question because they were a troll. Suspicious that.

How "some people" would rather make a podcast instead of talking to him personally. How he essentially called them pussies for being what seems like genuinely nice blokes. Conveniently forgetting that he was the scumbag of the story (didn't he read texts on video? Am I remembering that right?)

He just came across as more of a scumbag then usual. He was clearly scared to name names, yet he was talking like he was a prize-fighter ready to go at a moments notice. And all of the 15-minute rant (not even hyperbole he legit ranted for a good 15-20 minutes) came out of nowhere. The question asked that prompted his tirade on the people who at some point, for whatever reason actually considered him worth being friends with/marrying?

"How is living with Kat going".


----------



## rizlajizzla (May 12, 2018)

samovski said:


> The only thing that really sticks out to me atm is when he started low-key shit-talking Leanna, Howard and John during his last fundraiser. It was completely unprovoked and unnecessary. Usually the things he does comes off as things he thinks is funny (they're not but it at least appears he finds it so). This though, just came across as petty and malicious.
> 
> Talking about how he'd never had someone he loved who loved him and looked out for each other. How the idea of confrontation gives "some people" panic attacks just legit made me angry at the time. As if somehow it was her fault, like she had a panic attack to disrupt his important playthrough of whatever shitty game he was playing. It wouldn't have been so bad but he was making it sound like he's always up for a scrap, ready to verbally or physically beat anyone down. 5 minutes earlier though he'd avoided a legit question because they were a troll. Suspicious that.
> 
> ...


I concur.  It was mean-spirited and sleazy and just damned ugly.


----------



## Dark Emporer Dood (May 14, 2018)

1. Threatening children online
2. Seeing real people in the news dying, only to say "Oh well, I didnt know em".
3. His fake "redemption" runs.
4. The party blower, nuff said.
5. The time he scammed his patreon saps....every time.
6. Posting very, very creepy pictures of himself
7. Bore-quitting games, thus throwing aside one of the only things he did will with videogames, completing them.
8. The second shower video
9. Every barely edited TIHYDP...wait does this count?
10. Buying plants only to forget about them (I've run out of stuff for my list)

I've probably missed stuff since I dont really follow Phil anymore, hes just too boring, and I dont see eye to eye with some of the detractors (namely using Phil content for self-gain).


----------



## Wurstbrot (May 14, 2018)

There's so much stuff I already forgot about Phil. Thank gout some people don't.
So I will steal a little bit of the stuff I also remember now. Some other stuff is too old for me.


The famous stream where he rubbed the duck. Oh, the camera's on? Why would anybody ever do that during break? It's just sickening.
Dead Brother incident.

His narration of Leanna's mental breakdown (guaranteed Phil's fault) which he shouldn't tell anybody. And he came out as a big piece of shit.
Blaming his audience for low views on Pokemon and the following "apology" (in short: A moment of weakness, not my fault!!!)
One Week of Birthday like an autistic child.

His reveal video with Kat. Unnecessary, 100% against her will and nothing good came out of that. Undoxxable and has no internet presence? LUL.

Second Shower Video where he prostitutes himself, unfunny, cringe, :islamic:. 

Stolen from ReentryPhantom: Giving away empty game boxes. The most shitty aspect is how how deliberate this was. He really thought this was okay. 
Announcing how he would slap the little girl who talked to him for hurting his adult-man-ego.

Every time he shits on developers or other players (or just random people) and creating big excuses for losing. Mostly all of this goes hand in hand.

The older Redemption Runs. He made rules and broke all of them, massively handholding.

PS: This is my specific order. With #1 the very worst.


----------



## rizlajizzla (May 14, 2018)

Wurstbrot said:


> There's so much stuff I already forgot about Phil. Thank gout some people don't.
> So I will steal a little bit of the stuff I also remember now. Some other stuff is too old for me.
> 
> 
> ...


Yep.  What a shitstorm.


----------



## Pubic Enemy #1 (May 14, 2018)

The whole Leanna hospital saga will take some beating for me. Taken out of context it still would be, but then add in all the bullshit Phil later said about it makes it even worse.

He outed his fiance and first love (come on, you know Phil had barely spoken to a girl before then, just look at his Shoryuken posts) as having a panic attack, and makes a monetised vlog where he REEEEs about how much it affected him. Plus we got the infamous "you do not have permission to take her to the hospital" meme. All of this shit on its own is sleazy as fuck, but then Phil claims on CHRISTMAS FUCKING DAY that Leanna broke up with him a month before the emergenreee vlog and he didn't even have to come and get her from hospital, that bitch should've been fucking grateful he was there. And so he was justified in telling everyone her private medical stuff. If that's true (and tbf I really doubt it is), that's even worse.

Also on the list, in no particular order


That whole Christmas day begathon deserves a slot all on its own
Claiming the January begathon was to pay his taxes, then moving Kat in and claiming the fundraiser was always to move Kat in
Refusing to condemn Vidar during the doxing saga, then condemning him in the most weaselly way possible before retracting it entirely, then once it became clear Vidar was more trouble than he was worth going behind his back to get him permabanned from Twitch (allegedly) somehow screwing over BOTH sides of an autistic slapfight
Lying about watching detractor content/reading the Farms but still banning everyone who admits to doing it themselves
Wardogleader
Forcing Kat to appear in a vlog that came across like an ISIS beheading video. Phil spent the entire video talking about himself and his haters
Taking Kat out shopping to a children's jewellery shop just because it happens to be opposite where Leanna works
"I need to wake Leanna up so she can make me dinner"
Reading private texts from his best friends, making monetised videos about them and his concerns without ever addressing it to their faces
Royally cucking his Patreons, chastising them for not giving enough, or for not voting for games that he likes, because they "don't understand" how streaming works
EDIT: Fuck, I forgot about threatening to pimp slap an 11 year old girl, but being too much of a faggot to even do it to her face.


----------



## BatChatillon (May 14, 2018)

1. Leanna hospital saga.
2. Dead brother incident / Wardogleader
3. Throwing JohnRambo and Howard under the bus.
4. Running off with $3750 Paytreein mahney after the planets have aligned and told him not to do Project7 as promised.
5. Pity video about a friend who passed away, with full monetization.
6. Calling to arms after somebody asking him questions during MKX stream ("Find dat man!")
7. Ragequitting Persona 3 on the final boss.
8. Insulting a little girl online.
9. Waking up sick Leanna for din din time.
10. Him handling the Vidar doxing saga.


----------



## Carmilla (May 27, 2018)

I vote him starting to disable comments, because he couldn't take the flak.  Hello?  If you can't stand the heat, get out of the kitchen!  Pussy.

I was also gonna suggest Persona 3 rage quit if no one else did.  That, along with Project 7, is what proves Phil is not to be relied upon with Patreon promises, more than anything else.

Anyway, gonna keep this short cause I don't want to repeat what others said.  Some of what was mentioned was easily worse than either of the things I said, but one person saying them is enough.


----------



## ReentryPhantom (May 28, 2018)

What about him giving away empty game cases?


----------



## Wurstbrot (Nov 29, 2018)

Where is my @rizlajizzla anyway?


There comes some suspicion to mind we might need this colorful archive of brilliant ideas arisen from our beloved pigman again, as he dropped a good bucket of disgust these past weeks, most of those compressed in the pinnacle which is his BEGmergency stream from last weekend.

When I'm already at it: Daily reminder that DSP has still not established a plan to change anything. Day 6?

I guess most people can agree on the BEGmergency stream of Nov 22 as the lowest point a Phil has ever reached,the Guinness World Record has been broken. Filled with pointless informations, lots of blaming, lots of lies. But you all now that,we have a dedicated thread and the face-palms in the main thread won't stop soon.

So, what was the most shitty moment for me? The lowest hanging but also most rotten fruit? First of all, we only have Dave's word on that, but if indeed true, woooooow you enormous P of S.

In this whiny finger-pointing begging session of *this* year, he decided to include his parents in the narrative. According to him they are old and *probably* ill/sick, even tho his father works full time and they provide mental support (he also mentioned they are fine on a later stream, but this needs citation. If true, what a lying scumbag). According to him they want to see him and even *pay his flight* (I would guess back and forth, maybe even for Kat). He points out this could be the last time he sees them, *ever*. Why mention that at all? Because he uses this story to squeeze pity money, which isn't even the low hanging fruit.
*
He can't visit them.
Because he has to pay his taxes.*
And also cuz he needs to search for a hotel and needs a car, which is both complete bullshit. Can't find a place to stay in the parent's house where he was raised, PLEASE, who believes that?

So let me repeat that. If true, his parents could - for some unexplained reason - both die soon. All he has to do is take a few days off for them, his audience would understand this 200% and support him. Instead he takes the route of lowest resistence while looking like an asshole and prefers to stay at home because of some shitty taxes. Seeing parents for the last time - or pay taxes. He leans towards some shitty shekels. Just throw the parents under the bus.

I hope his parents read that.
Shoutout to GTG, the unreliable source, always late, the news you can't count on. Long video but a hellish good one.


----------



## thebonesauce (Nov 29, 2018)

10. Phil is well known for talking shit on other streamers and YouTube personalities... He likes to throw around the word shill a lot, but when Dark has a sponsored stream and busts out FakesydeShill, he embodies everything that defines a shill.
9. Threatening an 11 year old girl... When she was out of earshot of course. This is pretty typical Phil after all; when someone starts giving him shit, he flips the script, mutes/bans them, and talks a ton of shit when he knows the other person can no longer defend themselves.
8. Fap and Shill with Darksfadil! This one isn’t so much the fact that he beat off on stream, rather how he’s been handling it lately. During Ask The King last week, he alleges that he just kinda shrugged when it happened and played along since the beginning... Even though he immediately after went on the defensive, claiming he was scratching his leg. Phil loves revisionist history.
7. The SuperMeatBoi MUH DEPRESSION arc... Not too long ago, a user named SuperMeatBoi told chat he was depressed and didn’t know what to do to make it better. Phil being the self absorbed cunt he is made it ALL about Phil. He proceeds to put MeatBoi on blast, actually derailing the stream to single him out and mocked him out of the chat.
6. See the wardogleader incident.
5. Pandalee and the perilous Hospital trip. Everything from bitching about the sandwich they gave her, the bill they gave her, “you are not to bring her to the hospital next time! Just give her a pill and leave her somewhere!”
4. Being responsible for BSV, Almighty_Tevin, BhilPurnell and TXT being banned from twitch permanently.
3. The fact that the money raised for taxes last year magically disappeared and the debt was out onto credit cards...
2. Accepting money from people with mental/physical handicaps such as Sidella and Rob Warren, and Phil somehow is able to sleep at night.
1. Number 1 will always be the way he used his middle aged, likely healthy parents to beg. He claimed that they’re getting up there, and though they haven’t said anything or implied anything, he gets the feeling they’re gravely ill and needs $16k to pay off his taxes so he can fly out to see them MAYBE FOR THE LAST TIME! He didn’t say what they’re sick with, he never mentioned them having any preexisting conditions, and somehow neglected to realize he told us IN THE SAME VIDEO that his father still works full time, despite being elderly, frail, and sickly.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Nov 29, 2018)

Not top ten but I'll give what has stuck to me
1. Wardogleader incident
2. Threatening a kid
3. Pulling the depression card and shit talking a chat member for also having it
4. him actually pulling out the dying parents card lately


----------



## Commander Keen (Nov 29, 2018)

1a: “just give her a pill”
1b: “I have depression”

Rest of it I can shrug off, but those were pretty scummy. I notice he doesn’t talk about “being depressed” much anymore, guess it goes against the narratives he’s building over about how happy he is with Kat.


----------



## This+ (Nov 29, 2018)

1. Leanna "EMERGENCY!" vlog 
2. "All streamers who play X game are paid shills" tweet
3. Blaming aforementioned tweet on depression, then getting facts about depression wrong
4. Throwing Tut under the bus
5. Not handling the Escort Saga properly (debunking it when he had several chances to do so)
6. Not handling the Weekly Dox Saga properly
7. Mouthing off Machinima and not following proper protocol
8. Tevin fiasco


----------



## KingjadVCMP (Dec 14, 2018)

Using his elderly parents as a tool to extort more money from gullible kids on Twitch. Pretending to care about maybe not getting a chance to see them again, then highlighting how they offered to fly him out to visit them and he refused. 

This one stings a lot for me right now as my dad is dying. I'm sure some here have lost parents too. It's unthinkable how someone can stoop so low just to enjoy their unaffordable lifestyle.

If Phil gave any shit about his folks he'd make the time for them. That's what you do for those you love, you sacrifice your time for them as they would for you.


----------



## LordofCringe7206 (Dec 14, 2018)

Threatening that kid
Leanna's medical emergency
JohnRambo and Howard
All of his shameless e-begging
The non-stop lying


----------

